# WV State Fair Draft Pull



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

those were beautiful shots Sara!

All those horses are just gorgeous!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry there are so many...I need to get more ruthless with my editing. It was a real cultural experience for me....I may live in the country but I am not Country


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, you must have a very good camera- beautiful shots!!  
Those horses are soo gorgeous.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow those are some spectacular shots!!
May I ask what kind of camera you use?? I'm in the need of a new one real badly.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a Canon Rebel XTi. However, keep in mind that its the lens that makes a real difference, not the camera body itself. If you don't want to spend thousands on a good telephoto lens, the Canon PowerShot SD's are very nice point and shoots. Teeny tiny too...I'm actually looking at buying one of those for the times when I don't want to lug around 50 pounds of gear. Takes decent movies also.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I've seen a draft horse pull quite a few times at the local horse show. They really do love what they do and they know EXACTLY how to get the job done!!! lol They stand there all antsy waiting for that nose of the hook landing in the hole in the sled!!! Its amazing to watch the horses work as a team to pull because it doesn't really work out that well if they don't pull in rythem!!!

Great pictures, btw!!! I've notieced Belgians seem to be the popular breed for this sport.


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, those Horses are beautiful! Brillant!


----------



## SpanishxXmustangXxLover (Jul 19, 2008)

Amazing shotsand my god.. :shock: those horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Once again Sara, beautiful shots. I used to go to pony pulls years ago when a neighbor farmer kept a team and was very active in the sport. The scenery would have been very similar just smaller beasts :lol: He has since passed away and I think the pony pulling in the area died shortly after. Its a real shame. It really is something to see no matter what the size of the horse.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> I have a Canon Rebel XTi. However, keep in mind that its the lens that makes a real difference, not the camera body itself. If you don't want to spend thousands on a good telephoto lens, the Canon PowerShot SD's are very nice point and shoots. Teeny tiny too...I'm actually looking at buying one of those for the times when I don't want to lug around 50 pounds of gear. Takes decent movies also.


Ok thanks. I was actually looking into the Rebel XSi and liked it quite a bit. A friend of mine might actually give me his older model Rebel camera for free! Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

GeminiJumper said:


> I've seen a draft horse pull quite a few times at the local horse show. They really do love what they do and they know EXACTLY how to get the job done!!! lol They stand there all antsy waiting for that nose of the hook landing in the hole in the sled!!! Its amazing to watch the horses work as a team to pull because it doesn't really work out that well if they don't pull in rythem!!!


Ha, that is exactly what its like! Those horses were jumping and jittering so much, they just wanted to go go go. As they walked passed the sled, you could see them sizing it up. The bigger the load, the more excited they were.

Mud, good luck in your camera shopping. Free is always good


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Great pictures! Powerful horses. You sure have a good eye and a good camera. Makes me want to take Vida to the fair! In the words of the great Homer Simpson..mmm beergarden..mmmmmm.. dohhhh!


----------

